# Exo Terra Compact Top's



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

anbyody know of anywhere in the UK that does these?
Exo Terra Compact Top Fluorescent Canopies
Everything for pets doesnt have them in as I tried to order one about a month ago and never recieved it, so rung up and they said they didnt have any!
Cant seem to find anywhere else?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They are still being listed as on order with the wholesaler I use, I think they are really only just being shipped to the UK at the moment, i know they are coming soon, but not sure how many are actually in the country at the suppliers yet... and if the suppliers don't have them, the shops can't get them.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

ah right I thought they where new cos cant find them anywhere! Are they available in the US or to import do you know?


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

You can import from some of the reptile suppliers in the states but the fittings will be for 110v not 240v and they will have US plugs, so by the time you have paid shipping and messed about with fittings and plugs it would work out very expensve.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

ah yeah i didnt think about that!


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Might have a look out for these. I had to rest the uv bulb on top, but these would be usefull


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

hagen will email you when they release them to uk if you contact them direct..


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

ive got two ordered from everythingforpets so ill get them as soon as they do apparently!


----------



## Alex De Large (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone know anywhere that has these in stock?

Anyone use them? are they any good?

Thanks :smile:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My wholesaler is not allowed to release them until the middle of october, but they do have them.. so I imagine come middle of october/november most shops will have them


----------



## Alex De Large (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah right cheers :]

I emailed everythingforpets.com about them but they never replied, bah!

They look really good n useful tho so think i'll buy one when they become available. :smile:


----------



## Alex De Large (Aug 24, 2007)

Also, wont these block the ventilation provided by the mesh roof?


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

I can not source these form my wholesaler either. have been trying for months.


----------



## patrickking04 (Oct 22, 2007)

any one know of any other places in the uk to get them, as everything for pets still don't have them. i orderd 2 today then i got an email asking me to call them regarding the order.


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I now have the Exo Terra Compact Top Canopy available on my site.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

So do we! Lighting Canopies

Sorry I thought I would jump on the bandwagon


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry to ask but does the mesh top stay on?
Also are the LCD heat readers included?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Cold Blooded in Essex has these, apparently they are crap.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

They go on top of the mesh (as far as i know), the thermometers are not included. As for quality cant comment as we are still waiting on exo terra to make some available.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

The hoods are ok, but are far from being the best in the world. 

They are the size of half the mesh, so will sit snugly into the top, blocking HALF of the ventilation. 

This is actually a very good idea, because this will allow greater humidity builup. A second hood can be used on the front mesh panel to make humidity vitrually nil, also good for some tropical animals such as dendrobates, and inverts. 

They certainly look the part though.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

north west pet centre in cadishead salford have loads in stock,
phone 01617762300 they are the exo terra ones


----------

